# Zeus Date



## alexander55 (Oct 29, 2020)

I've looked through past comments regarding Zeus bicycles and in other spots around the internet and am not having much luck dating this one.  Any assistance you might provide is appreciated.  Thank you.


----------



## all riders (Oct 29, 2020)

Well, it's no older than 1969. The Zeus Criterium rear mech. came out in '69. I have a Zeus that is a '73 and yours looks quite a bit like it but maybe a couple of years newer(totally guessing here). If your bike has any items that say Zeus 2000 then it would have to be no earlier than '73 (I think). Both the fork and headset would be places to look for the 2000 stamp (backside of fork shoulder?). If your bike was a late '70s model there would be a much greater chance that some of the components would display the "drillium" treatment as Zeus was crazy about churning it out at that time --but it cost more, so perhaps not. Any evidence of titanium use would also put it in the later '70s(they were pioneers in its use). Right now my gut says yours is 72-75ish. The only reason I know mine to be a '73 is that it was given to me by the original owner.  (I see now the 2000 brakeset)


----------



## bulldog1935 (Oct 30, 2020)

It's late-70s - there was one just like it but red and a 58 cm frame  at UT Co-Op Bike Shop when I was a UT engineering student.  I was riding my '77 Raleigh, and could beat the shuttle bus in from Apartment City.
I drooled over that bike several times/week.  It wouldn't have fit me.  Price was $630 (too much for a college student).
The date is consistent with all the components - Record clone hubs, brakes to seat post.
Had a wheelset built for my Raleigh on those same hubs (UT Co-Op bike shop workers all raced, won parts, and sold them cheap in the bike shop glass counter).
Also the Zeus suede-covered Unicanitor-copy saddle - a year earlier my new Raleigh GP left Cumberland Transit in Nashville wearing the Unicanitor saddle that looked just like that.

When I built my Moser Forma from bare frame, built it to look that '78 Zeus.


----------



## 100bikes (Oct 30, 2020)

Lack of braze on cable guides and shifter mounts would lead me to think it is early 1970's.
Zeus seemed to be good at imitating other brands(aka Campagnolo) and would likely have been in the 
know about a few simple braze ons to meet the competition.
rusty


----------



## bulldog1935 (Oct 30, 2020)

Zeus more than imitated Campagnolo - parts are interchangeable - e.g., Campy cones can be used in Zeus hubs, derailleur springs, cages, etc.
I also bought Zeus band-clamp shift levers in 1978 - some of those new bike parts UT Co-Op racers were selling, along with the same brake levers.
(Umbrella clip is Campy - toe clips and tires are later - I was riding 1" clinchers in 1978)


----------



## juvela (Oct 30, 2020)

-----

launch date for the model 2000 brakeset was 1974

removal of inner web ring on chainwheels is another helpful dating clue

many of the components still exhibit the world logo

this was gradually replaced with the oval logo beginning in the mid-1970's
by 1976 many of the fittings which exhibit the world logo on the cycle would have been coming through with the oval logo

doubt cycle could be later than 1975

suspect a date in the 1974-75 time

importer was Zeus Cyclery Corporation of NYC

-----


----------



## bulldog1935 (Oct 30, 2020)

made me check my hubs from 1978 - have the oval logo, though I disagree restricting to those dates without evidence - certainly the paint is consistent for the following 5 years

The Criterium RD (last version steel knuckles) ran from mid-70s to mid-80s

found this '75 Zeus Super - has the Strada crank, nicer lugs, band clamps, otherwise same components





						Zeus Super Ser 1975 - Speedbicycles - FAST BIKES SINCE 1900 - Basel Switzerland
					

Speedbicycles - ROAD BIKES SINCE 1900 - virtual bicycle museum - price guide for road bicycles



					www.speedbicycles.ch
				



so be surprised
Here's a '78 Zeus Criterium that's identical to our OP's bike except color





						Zeus Criterium 78 1978 - Speedbicycles - FAST BIKES SINCE 1900 - Basel Switzerland
					

Speedbicycles - ROAD BIKES SINCE 1900 - virtual bicycle museum - price guide for road bicycles



					www.speedbicycles.ch
				




I also looked at this bike every 3 days for 2 years


----------



## all riders (Oct 30, 2020)

bulldog1935 said:


> made me check my hubs from 1978 - have the oval logo, though I disagree restricting to those dates without evidence - certainly the paint is consistent for the following 5 years
> 
> The Criterium RD (last version steel knuckles) ran from mid-70s to mid-80s
> 
> ...



I think the OPs bike has a different (earlier) fork crown.--not stamped 2000 on the shoulder.  I think his is earlier than '78.  I would guess that the treatment to the RD on the  '78  is factory---maybe another clue that the OPs is earlier--maybe not.


----------



## alexander55 (Oct 30, 2020)

Thank you all for these very helpful responses.  Other, non-CABE correspondence over the last couple days is pointing in a similar direction and several folks are specifically suggesting 1975....which is quite consistent with the tone of this conversation.  I'll do a little more research but you have significantly helped in narrowing it down.  Thanks again for the help!


----------



## juvela (Oct 30, 2020)

-----

hello alexander55,

good to read replies of some assistance

unless you find a brochure or catalogue page illustrating your exact bicycle you may have to leave the dating in a two or so year window

have been following Arregui products for almost five decades and find them to ofttimes send contracdictory messages with repsect to chronology

specific machines frequently exhibit bits from a slightly earlier time

their launch of new road ensembles is typically incomplete so they must fill them out with components from an earlier ensemble

this was certainly the case with the 1974 launch of the 2000 ensemble
it only consisted of five or so products so they had to fill it out with Criterium items

please post again should you be able to learn more of the bicycle  

-----


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 31, 2020)

I don't know if you've tried the following links.
First has various catalogues:





__





						Zeus
					





					www.velo-pages.com
				




Second link is to a Zeus blog that might help you with dating the bicycle:





__





						Recordando BICICLETAS ZEUS
					






					recordandobicicletaszeus.blogspot.com


----------



## juvela (Oct 31, 2020)

-----

BTW -

for any readers with an interest in Arregui bits there is a sixteen page discussion thread on them over at the veloreterocourse forum -






						Tonnerre de Zeus | Forum Velo Retro Course
					

Bon, il faudra que je fasse parler le Canon. - Dérailleur Arrière :




					veloretrocourse.proboards.com
				





-----


----------

